# If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We ran a piece on Fourtitude today about an Iranian design exposition in Tehran. One of the entries was a front-engine Lamborghini coupe. To me, this totally looks like a competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB. If Lambo could build the Estoque on Audi's MLB modular longitudinal platform, something like this would be pretty cool.
More on Iranian Design Competition
* Full Story *
More photos in the gallery
* Full Story *


----------



## caryseo (Apr 22, 2009)

Freakin Awesoome... this might worth a million bucks..


----------



## NISSAN SKYLINE KING (May 9, 2009)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB ([email protected])*

my bro told me about this car and i didn't believe him and he said to ask you if it is a real car?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB (NISSAN SKYLINE KING)*

It's not a real car.


----------



## OAL-T1V0M (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB ([email protected])*

personally I find that it has a very viper esque side profile... but it is very clean!!!
if Lamborghini was to build such a car that duplicates this picture, and paint it in that flat blue that they used for the "highly individualized" cars, I'm pretty sure that after I had finished drooling I would be stealing/buying one with every intention of making other's jealous (which isn't usually like me, I keep a low profile, which wouldn't be possible with one of these) 







&







at the same time...


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks very sleek.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB ([email protected])*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Not crazy about that design, but I've always loved this idea.
In fact, I've done more than a few "designs" of a nuevo-Islero (2+2 F/R Coupe), since the original Islero was reportedly Ferruccio's favorite.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB (Michael Blue)*

Got any pics?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: If Lamborghini Built a Competitor to the Ferrari 599 GTB ([email protected])*

Lost them recently in a HD failure, but I'm working on new ones.
I'll post one up as soon as it's finished (again).

- edit - The current concept (in my mind) would be based on the A5 chassis, but with at least 2 models; one with the Gallardo V10 and the other with the Murcielago V12 (or the engines from their replacements), both rear-bias AWD. There could be a couple diesel models pretty easily, too.
The styling is pretty simple, and is based heavily on a simplified (cleaned-up and modernized) version of the original. Don't know whether this car would sell, but I suspect it could sell in significant enough numbers to justify production. 
Always wanted to see a Touareg or Q7-based new LM as well!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Michael Blue at 11:50 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im not really a fan of it, looks like a ferrari(even though its a lambo) with a reventon theme smashed all up in it


----------



## MercedesBennigans (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

That thing looks like its in 4d


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

didnt they have a four door lambo on top gear a few episodes back? it was a concept but it looked a lot better then this thing does


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_didnt they have a four door lambo on top gear a few episodes back? it was a concept but it looked a lot better then this thing does



Quick link http://jalopnik.com/5057354/la...ealed


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

now thats a good looking car


----------

